# Starting another build.



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looks like a hell of a lot of work just the wheel a lighter down the bar...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks like a hell of a lot of work just the wheel a lighter down the bar...





Oh my god, that's hilarious. I nearly spit my drink on my computer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

I'm guessing plane.  Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

SUBSCRIBED!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Me too!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

And away we go. Another Kenbo adventure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Same here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Tony said:


> I'm guessing plane.  Tony


I've never seen a plane with a seat like that in it! lol

I'm guessing a loader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

In for the win!! Yeah some kind of tractor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Can we guess what it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Can we guess what it is?




Of course you can. It's not a secret. There are things written on the "plans" that would give it away anyhow. Guess away!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Yep the first thing i noticed was it said loader mount block.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Working on your new workbench I see. Always exciting to watch your builds. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner

This looks like a good one.

I'm guessing truck.

How do you subscribe to a thread???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I'm guessing plane.  Tony



Indeed, it's an airloader. Has one helluva an engine to get that puppy airborne but youo know those Canadians - they can squeeze every ounce of HP out of the smallest and lightest of engines. Take that blue lighter for example . . . he's been using that thing for 8 years now . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Johnturner said:


> This looks like a good one.
> 
> I'm guessing truck.
> 
> How do you subscribe to a thread???


You just did by making a post. Or you can click watch post at the top right of the thread.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner

Thanks Greg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Worked on the build today and had a great day in the shop. I worked on the rear fenders and the uprights for the cabin. The front grill was also on the agenda. I just took my time and worked through piece by piece. Planing scrap off cuts from the workbench as I went. I also managed to get the front axle cut and installed. I know that it looks quite simple for now, but have faith brothers and sisters, it will start taking on better shape soon. The best photo of today was the one of the dust on my floor. Dust collection on? CHECK! Table saw on? CHECK! Face shield in place? CHECK!!! Table saw work complete? CHECK!!!! 4" dust port on the correct tool?..............D'OH!!!!! Good times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123

Ah, a dual paddlewheel single seat sport fishing boat.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet

Looks like a ford. I prefer ih case, or even a Deere. The wife says Oliver or drop dead. Not sure if that was for me, you, or the people on the TV. However, times were simpler back in the Oliver Cleat-trac days....Hey forgot to say, Looks great! That lighter is so lucky. Everyone will be reaching for it now, while riding in style. Can't wait to see you make the neutral safety switch engaged seatbelt mechanism.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> Can't wait to see you make the neutral safety switch engaged seatbelt mechanism.....



Don't give him any ideas!! I've seen his builds before

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Wildthings said:


> Don't give him any ideas!! I've seen his builds before


Knowing @Kenbo it is already in the works.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Finally got some time today to work on the build. Not really much to tell about it. Made some instrument panels, the steering column, and the pedals. Also turned the shifter controls and broke the steering wheel.
I'm hoping to get back at it again tomorrow, but sometimes, that doesn't work out like I'd like it to
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Looking good Ken!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Let's just start this post by saying that I HATE making steering wheels. They are the hardest thing to make. You can buy them pre-made, but I pride myself on making all the parts, including dowels and specialty parts so buying one isn't an option. I think I broke roughly 6+ of them before I got one completed. Either way, it's done now so I'll stop whining. I also worked on the exhaust, the breather and I started in on making the rear tires. Tires are always a long job, but they are really fun once you figure out how to make them. Moving right along with the build. I won't be able to get any shop time for 2 weeks, so it will be at least that long before I can get back to it. I hope I remember where I left off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

You know, you really make me feel inadequate when I see these builds! Just incredible precision! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Pop the hood and break down the motor. I want to see the working valves and push rods. 
Loving the build! Amazing work as usual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kind of a strange day in the shop today. I wasn't in a hurry to do anything so I just concentrated on finishing the tires and it took a whole 7 hours. I finished the sanding and the centre drilling of the rear tires and turned some maple rims for them. I also cut some 2" tires for the front of the build and mounted them on the lathe to cut some treads in the them. From there, I turned some maple rims for the front tires and glued everything together. So, in a nutshell, I managed to get the front and rear tires finished today and tomorrow, I will be moving on the bigger and better things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg

How are you liking the new bench? It looks good in the pics!


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> How are you liking the new bench? It looks good in the pics!



I am absolutely LOVING the new bench. The bench dogs, the vises, the tool tray.....everything about it. It has made things so much better for me and I wish I had done it years ago. It's nice to be able to clamps your work down in so many ways with no hassle. Did I mention that I love the new bench?

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ironman123

Another great project Ken. Looks like it is about ready to head for the fields.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

How did I miss this!
Ken, it looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

justallan said:


> How did I miss this!
> Ken, it looks great.



Do what i did Allan. I set up an alert for "projects and skills WAY above anything I could ever do". Now, whenever @Kenbo starts a project, I see it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Another odd day in the shop today. I started making the front bucket and there was a lot of down time waiting for glue to dry. Spent a lot of time polishing tools and working on my technique for hand cut dovetails. Either way, there's a lot more shaping to do on this piece and it's going to take a while before it actually looks like it should. Gotta start somewhere right?

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

That was my entertainment for the night. Thank you so much. Make damn sure it ends up in loving hands. I hate seeing all the work being done, and the thing ending up in an estate sale for $20 bucks. Even turns me side ways seeing the ones from China go that road. My, fine job, carry on. Still a one lucky lighter...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

This build is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY COOL! But not one item laying in the tool tray collecting dust? 
I know me too well. If I had a tool tray on my bench it would be a collect all area. When I get around to building one it will be totally FLAT. 
By the way, I talked to the gent with the saw mill last week and when he gets some maple to cut he is going to slab some out for my bench. By the time I get my garage/shop built the maple should be dry and ready to go for the bench.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, how did you cut the treads for the rear tire? I'd like to make a set for a friend of mine.


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Ken, how did you cut the treads for the rear tire? I'd like to make a set for a friend of mine.




I cut each tire half to size and gave it a 1/4" round over on one side. I then marked each tire half in equal increments around the stock. I think there are 16 marks in total.....I can check that for you if you want. Then I made a jig for the miter gauge of my table saw and set the miter gauge at 30 degrees. I cut one tread, then rotated to the next mark on the tire, then cut the next tread, and rotated to the next mark on the tire. I continued like that until all treads were cut. Then I laminated both tire halves together, making sure to off set the tread pattern. I then drilled out the centre to 1 3/8" in diameter, 1/2 way through the outside of each tire. Then I turn some maple rims on the lathe and glued them in place. Once everything was dried, I put the tires back on the lathe and gave them a final sanding. Viola!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> I cut each tire half to size and gave it a 1/4" round over on one side. I then marked each tire half in equal increments around the stock. I think there are 16 marks in total.....I can check that for you if you want. Then I made a jig for the miter gauge of my table saw and set the miter gauge at 30 degrees. I cut one tread, then rotated to the next mark on the tire, then cut the next tread, and rotated to the next mark on the tire. I continued like that until all treads were cut. Then I laminated both tire halves together, making sure to off set the tread pattern. I then drilled out the centre to 1 3/8" in diameter, 1/2 way through the outside of each tire. Then I turn some maple rims on the lathe and glued them in place. Once everything was dried, I put the tires back on the lathe and gave them a final sanding. Viola!!!!



Hats off to you, that sounds like a total beating to be. Your results are spectacular, but way too hard for a lazy a** like me! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks! No need to check....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aurora North

So... Are we going to see a fully functional micro Death Star anytime soon? Just wondering... 

I love seeing your builds man. These are seriously incredible.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well, needed a bit of a distraction today, so I decided to work on the build a little bit. Most of my time was spend sanding the bucket and sanding the bucket and sanding the bucket. From there I made a bunch of small pieces and started to dry fit them together. There will hopefully be more coming next weekend, but that will depend on if I can get out to the shop or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Kenbo

Seems like everything I touched turned to crap today so I didn't get much done. I got a few pieces cut for the bucket and did a little bit of dry fitting. I didn't want to glue anything until I get all the pieces done. Tomorrow is a holiday here so I'm hoping to get a little more done. Here's hoping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ken - I've said it before but I will say it whenever its warranted... The level of detail you put in a piece just never fails to amaze me. Holy crap...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Looking great Ken -- glad to see you manufacturing again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Good grief! Am I the only one who feels shame and insecurity when a certain Canadian craftsman posts? I think he's in cahoots with the POTUS to reduce the collective pride of American woodworkers and thereby further degrading our place in the world. I know it looks like a tiny wooden tractor, but haven't you noticed that we've all been focused on this project while the Iranians continue to develop a nuclear weapon? Coincidence?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Kenbo

Well, today was a pretty productive day for me. I've been having a problem getting back to the shop because my heart just isn't into to but today, I welcomed the distraction and had some fun with it. I managed to get all the components cut, sanded and assembled to get the front bucket attached to the tractor. At one point, I ran out of 3/16" maple dowels and had to make some on my router table but it gave me an opportunity to use up some scrap. Although the bucket isn't finished yet, I'm happy with the progress and I'm looking forward to working on it again next weekend........possibly during the week if I can manage to free up some time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Wow....just awesome ken. Simply awesome....you sir have great talent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Anybody else would be going to the store to buy 3/16 dowels. Does Kenbo? Noooo he makes them, simply amazing. The tractor is looking so cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

It's a John Deere 

I do like the moveable cylinders

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Ah, watching you work on your bucket list just gives me more reason to avoid mine....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Today's shop time was brought to you by the phrase "time consuming" and the word "tedious". I started in on the back hoe bucket parts. Got several of them completed and managed to completely screw up one of them which I will have to remake. No big deal. I'd rather remake a piece that have it's imperfections stare me in the face for all eternity. (too dramatic?)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## justallan

Simply incredible, Ken.
Your builds are amazing to say the lest.
Thanks for sharing with us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Keep on working on it Ken. It is looking fabulous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS

Absolutely frickin AMAZING!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Unbelievable!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

You mean theres more???!!!
And here I thought it was done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Man that's a huge lighter...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Big lighter or little hand? You get a lighter twice that size and maybe I could hold unto those little (bigger) pieces and build my own tractor. Naa, I'll just watch someone else. It's the American way....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Played in the shop again today for a little bit. Remade the piece that I messed up last week and started making the pistons that will control the back hoe. Managed to get the back hoe arms assembled today. Still not done by a long shot, but pretty happy with the progress. Thanks for looking in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Folks might not realise that is a lot of work. Still having fun watching this Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Incredible build, I'm loving this even though this last piece looks like a high heel shoe!  Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan

My goodness! That's about all I can say.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Managed to get some shop time today. Haven't had any shop time for almost a month and I was way overdue. Worked on the back hoe bucket and the mounting brackets for it. Pretty happy with the progress and hoping for some more shop time tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Yay! Ken's back around!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Dang! This is cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Cool!! beautiful work Aye!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

When done, I have seven large stumps that I need ripped from the ground. Can you remove a 24" diameter oak stump?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Ralph Muhs said:


> When done, I have seven large stumps that I need ripped from the ground. Can you remove a 24" diameter oak stump?



I might be able to remove a couple of weeds from your front garden but that's about it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Another full day spent in the shop, making tiny little parts that would drive most folks insane. Already being there, helps immensely. Either way, some great progress made today and I'm thinking one more shop day should finish this one up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

And here I was feeling really good about making it out to the shop for an hour or so and turning a spoon out of a flat piece of cherry. 
Awesome work as usual Ken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> And here I was feeling really good about making it out to the shop for an hour or so and turning a spoon out of a flat piece of cherry.
> Awesome work as usual Ken.



Well that's all Ken has built too - a really large powerful spoon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123

That is turning out to be one heck of a machine. Great work Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well, today I finished the back hoe. The only thing I had left to do was the outriggers and once they were done, so was the build. Had a great time with this one. 92 hours well spent.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

so, are you starting on the next one later today or tomorrow???? Tony

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ken this is super cool. I show everyone I can the amazing creations you make whenever I can. I love this build. I enjoyed it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Ken it's seriously mind boggling how much precision went into that. I just wish I applied that level of detail and precision to my work. 
Fantastic job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Ken I'll go ahead and add it to my fleet if you're still running that 0% financing offer for the first 18 months.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Tony said:


> so, are you starting on the next one later today or tomorrow???? Tony



I was kidding, but seriously Ken, when I get an alert that there's a post on your build threads I can't wait to look at (again and again!!). I'm in awe of the precision and detail you put into your work. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> so, are you starting on the next one later today or tomorrow???? Tony




I won't be starting another build for a few weeks. I have some other projects I'd like to tackle first. Not to worry though, winter time is when I get the most weekend shop time because there is no yard work and no off roading with the Jeep. So hopefully, there will be another build coming soon.




Thanks for all the kind words guys, I really do appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Ken I have a request for the next build.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Simply amazing! Well done my friend.Kinda sad to see it come to an end, I always enjoy watching your projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ken I have a request for the next build.





What's the request?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> What's the request?


----------



## Brink

Really awesom job there, Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> Ken I have a request for the next build.





Tony said:


>


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> What's the request?





Tony said:


>





Wildthings said:


>



I'm building interest guys.


----------



## Johnturner

I can't wait until you add the oil for the hydraulics.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

92 hours, that's it, I could have sworn I've been sitting here waiting for him to finish the awesome build for far longer. Great , now I have to get up and do something.......
Done, got up and had a water and used the "facility". What's next on the watch list to build Kenbo?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Mr. Peet said:


> 92 hours, that's it, I could have sworn I've been sitting here waiting for him to finish the awesome build for far longer. Great , now I have to get up and do something.......
> Done, got up and had a water and used the "facility". What's next on the watch list to build Kenbo?




I haven't quite decided yet. Not to worry though. You guys will be the first to know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kevin said:


> Ken I have a request for the next build.





Kenbo said:


> What's the request?





Tony said:


>





Wildthings said:


>


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> I haven't quite decided yet. Not to worry though. You guys will be the first to know.



Here's a hint: my request is related to your next build, but before I request it, I have to ask if you build these things from plans?


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Here's a hint: my request is related to your next build, but before I request it, I have to ask if you build these things from plans?




A little of both Kevin. Any of the plans that I use have been less than "plans". I usually have to fill in dimensions myself and calculate angles etc. They are by no means instructions and they are definitely NOT a kit. I enjoy the challenge of trying to figure out how to make all the pieces and still keep all my digits. I usually use the "plans" (word used loosely here) as a guideline and then add all my own extras as I go.


----------



## Kevin

Where did you get the backhoe plan?


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Where did you get the backhoe plan?



These plans are from Toys and Joys. I have to say, as far as the dimensioning on the plans, this set is the worst that I've ever seen from them. I spent ages dimensioning it to make it useable.
Here's a pic of some of the dimensioning that I had to add to one of the pages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It apeers that a lot of the stuff on those plans are merely ment to be templates. Not for the kind of detail that you do, lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Those tires look a bit over inflated to me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Those tires look a bit over inflated to me.



You mean UNDER inflated. Let's ask Tom Brady he should know lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Ok Ken I think my request is moot then. I was going to ask you to consider building a certain something but I doubt there are any plans for it. It would also probably be the most challenging project you have tackled for a number of reasons. You'd have to do a lot of detailed enamel painting, a little carving, lots of scroll work lots of band saw work, lots and lots of micro hand tool work and drink lots of tea. I would pay the shipping here once you get it built.

So can you do it?


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ok Ken I think my request is moot then. I was going to ask you to consider building a certain something but I doubt there are any plans for it. It would also probably be the most challenging project you have tackled for a number of reasons. You'd have to do a lot of detailed enamel painting, a little carving, lots of scroll work lots of band saw work, lots and lots of micro hand tool work and drink lots of tea. I would pay the shipping here once you get it built.
> 
> So can you do it? View attachment 90398
> 
> View attachment 90399

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


>



Okay are you ready? I am uploading pictures of my request. I will post it in a new thread called . . . . . oh never mind you will know it when you see it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

